# Tears



## midlandsguy27 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi,

I cried for the first time in 2 months since my dr came on. I had full emotions in that my tears were real. I had an argument with my gf about the housework that i usually do but couldnt do because of the derealization I have been suffering with.

Does this mean my emotions are coming back?


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

You were never lacking in emotion, you were just too disconnected to feel them. Sure, a good cry can be a good sign. We need them from time to time - helps us feel real.

You'll get back to where you can fully 'feel' life again.


----------



## Mcren (Mar 30, 2009)

A similar thing happened to me, but for a completely diffreent reason, more tears of joy , but It's great to know you can still feel real emotion with this.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I feel better after having a good cry.I guess tears relieves tension in some way. Sometimes I wonder if I'd feel better if someone could just punch me in the face. Maybe I'd snap out of it. :lol:

Seriously; when your brain is under severe stress, it will make sure that everything that is "not important" for you in order to escape danger, gets numbed. Feeling emotional or thinking about your dentist appointment next week will not be beneficial during an emergency, so the neural pathways to these areas in your brain gets temporarily shut down. The second thing it will do is enhance the pathways that is good for emergencies, making you see and smell things more vividly, analyze every thought and sensation, and preparing your body for fight or flight.

Good luck turning off the alarm, let me know if you find the button.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Since I've recovered, I've cried more in the past month than I normally would have for a year. Your dp may be subsiding, hope it is!

I just cried last night. I feel much better.


----------



## Antoinette_R (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree with matt210, the emotions are always there, it's just a question of relating to them fully without questioning if they're really yours.

For example, a few weeks ago, I was in the library, listening to some music and thinking about how I should try seeing some old friends to try and regain a sense of who I am, or reality, or SOMETHING...then my body just started crying uncontrollably and I had to run to the toilets and just sat in a cubicle waiting it out. My body was crying in great gasping sobs but all the while, I was just thinking "Man, when is this going to end? what's wrong with me? This is realy wierd." and I just felt like I was waiting patiently for my body to stop.

Afterwards I just got up, checked my reflection in the mirror and went back to studying, like nothing had happened. I did dwell on it, wondering why that had happened, and just generally thinking how strange it was, but other than that, I didn't feel anything - just vague surprise...maybe even amusement.

I hope I can get back to your level, soon, because my lack of reaction/bonding to my emotions is somewhat unnerving sometimes. I've only been feeling DP for a few months though, so I'm thinking it should pass soon...

...and I've just realised that you posted last year...ah well, I shall leave this here anyway.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

crying is probably just releasing stuff inside you that you need to get out


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

that's so good to hear. no matter what it means in the long term, it's a good thing to be crying with dp!


----------



## My WonderLand (May 18, 2010)

it sure does make me feel real


----------

